# 2022 and (my) adventures.



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...last 2 years with covid and all we had to endure with some limitations and whatnot with fishing for the most part ... for this post I'm going to dedicate some of my adventures with Northeast Ohio fishing/river/spillway...what have you...type places.

One thing going forward is that I'm going to stop providing exactly where I'm fishing...but will still provide THE fish pictures...which 7 out of 10 times you know what's up and where lol.

...slight changes with posts/updates as I have fallen into the trap with FACEBOOK ... I'm already an ass with some things and if I Don't Like it ... just move on...OGF ... I would like to think that I've given my share/updates/and sometimes...too much information with regards to my adventures.

...I'm just saying that going forward that my individual posts will be more tight woven so to speak...as I have looked back on my <paper> notes and some photos videos...

...adjustments is what I'm doing is all...PM me is all you have to do...

..stay twisted...


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I'm in a bind with some (not alot) OGF. Negative feedback...don't really care for most part as it's less than maybe 2% of my postings/life with OGF...Facebook is a different breed for sure...but I have committed to JUST fishing 
...****... and a select few family/friends...whatnot.

...life is just this...enjoy picture and adjust ur input.

...like the world and time...

...said 6 years ago and some in between...TIME... it don't stop for anyone! 

You inhale and exhale...the rest ... honestly is up to you.

...later.

Beers and goodtimes...

Enjoy the night.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Why not just enjoy fishing and not worry about posting pictures at all? If you want to report throw some fish down on a newspaper and snap that for the report...the photos you capture at the lake or place you're fishing you can just keep for yourself to remember.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

OptOutside440 said:


> Why not just enjoy fishing and not worry about posting pictures at all? If you want to report throw some fish down on a newspaper and snap that for the report...the photos you capture at the lake or place you're fishing you can just keep for yourself to remember.


...very true. I tend to over think it sometimes. 

Enjoy the day.

Don.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Don - you always take very nice pictures and provide great reports. I think you'll find it's rather easy to provide enough information to get your report across and still be able to keep some secrets to yourself. As for Facebook....it's literally poison. Don't worry about that garbage. OGF is where you belong


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

1MoreKast said:


> Don - you always take very nice pictures and provide great reports. I think you'll find it's rather easy to provide enough information to get your report across and still be able to keep some secrets to yourself. As for Facebook....it's literally poison. Don't worry about that garbage. OGF is where you belong


I can’t recall a negative response to your posts here...... just because you post pics that show where you fish doesn’t mean others have the tools needed to catch fish there. Lighten up on yourself or you’ll be smoking again!!!


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Always enjoyed the pictures and reports. They'll be missed if you stop. As I type this, the Recommend Reading below it is "NE Fishing Forum a Bit Lame Lately," so we do need you to keep things interesting, which you do.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I to like to see pics! Don’t care your spot or lake, got my own! Just love a place where we can all share info, pics! I to dont show my spots, learned my lesson early on! A lot of guys on here take the time to actually fish for fish, do their homework.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

1MoreKast said:


> Don - you always take very nice pictures and provide great reports. I think you'll find it's rather easy to provide enough information to get your report across and still be able to keep some secrets to yourself. As for Facebook....it's literally poison. Don't worry about that garbage. OGF is where you belong


As a younger man in my mid 30s i have never gotten sucked into any social media garbage besides this site. All the other stuff is just a cancer to society and the plight of the world right now. I like the information on here and supplying some but there have been many that just scavenging info to rape spots cuz they are lazy and want instant results instead of putting in any work. Its a sad state of affairs we live in now


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Couldn't have said it any better set the drag, damn good reply!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## justbobber (Oct 13, 2008)

Keep posting what you feel comfortable posting. Remember no one can make you feel bad. Only you can make yourself feel bad. Don’t let others comments affect how you feel. Do what is best for you


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

What kind of bait would you guys throw at Springfield for pike or musky? Saw two in the last three days and was curious..


----------



## drifter43 (Aug 19, 2004)

I don't personally know you, but I would enjoy bumping into you on the water one day. Your posts here are great, I've told a few friends, this guy can catch fish and he backs up his posts with pictures. To me, this makes you totally legitimate. Not just, I caught this or that, but here is the proof. I hope you continue to post and include pictures. Give what info you want and ignore any naysayers. Thanks for posting.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

My man….. I’ve enjoyed your posts and following your progress as an ice fisher. Don’t let a few bad comments dampen your passion. 
I started ice fishing and bow hunting back in the day because there was zero competition. EVERY spot I did both at have been nuked over and over. It’s the times. You adapt. Like driving to a hole somewhere else to take your pics😜
Stay twisted buddy


----------



## fishmooften (Apr 9, 2004)

I drive a truck for a living, so I have lazy down to a science. I'm gonna need GPS coordinates accurate to within 2-3in. Just kidding!!!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Freaking love the response back...and honestly didn't expect that. I tend to wander in (head) sometimes.

...Great site with OGF and once again thanks to all who provide to it. Going forward I'm going to just be ME and do what I've always done here with reports. I truly believe that OGF is a place of knowledge that rises above sites like Facebook/Instagram...whatever.

I give praise to the MODS 1st and foremost. Listen...this goes out to all the followers that don't post or respond...or post a question and don't follow up...with something???

There are ALOT of knowledgeable folks here with OGF and if you think about it and break it down by (forums) Dam!

...knowledge is power and OGF is the place for it...bc its different!

Its different from F.B. Other sites.

Thanks again to all that posted/responded to this post...much appreciated and I will continue to just be me and just give back to you all where my footsteps take me...

Enjoy the night OGF.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Worked till 11 am today then put on my waders/boots and made double knots with laces. Went North To Eastlake and fished for just over an hour. Wind was blowing hard and temperature on dash board said 18°. Couldn't make consecutive casts bc of ice build up with guides. Water was looking great with that greenish color that I like. Went 1 for 3 with an absolute monster of a fish pulling off my green/silver cleo! Double digit fish for sure...5 minutes later was into another and got it to the net. A bull of fish that stayed down whole time.

...that was easily top 5 coldest fishing adventure today. Frozen footsteps for sure when I left...























Don.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Don't let a few "negative nancy's" get you down or affect your passion for fishing and for sharing your experiences.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I was pumping gas about 6 pm in Eastlake, weather not fit for man nor beast. I'd wager you were alone on the river unless you shanghi'd somebody to go with you. Or there might have been a couple guys under the bridge. I stayed in and tied some white zonkers up getting ready for that 50/60 weather coming.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

3/13/22.

Eastlake was a different beast this afternoon. River was at a stand still with 3 inches of slushy/ice. I stood at spot yesterday when I went 1 for 3 with a stud fish. Checked out a few other spots close by...absolute hurricane winds in FACE when I found open water. I did hook into a small steelhead and lost after a few seconds.









Pictures. 

Don.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

That’s dedication! Love all of your posts, keep em coming.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Uglystix said:


> That’s dedication! Love all of your posts, keep em coming.


...I try for sure...thanks man!

...wow! 6:38 pm and sun still up! This is one of my favorite times of year...and fall when leaves just start changing. Fishing wise OGF it's going to start moving quick now. Get boats/kayaks/bass rods/muskie gear/walleye stuff...(walleye fading now though) don't bother LOL.

Enjoy 2022 and the fishing adventures that are ready to had!

Stay twisted.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

This the time of year with these cold mornings to go for steel in the afternoon, when it warms up some, but today it didn’t do that. Lol. This week should be great.. but you sure go for the gusto Don, good going..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I appreciate your reports. For the most part thru old posts I know whereabouts you fish. Never been there except that causeway famous for rats. 🤮


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Went up to the chagrin today, water was perfect. Went upstream toward the south chagrin parks Left and hit a east trib and got a 26 inch buck on gravel. Water temp was 37.8. Got that one one a yarn fly and a bead above it. First time trying a bead combo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...last 2 years with covid and all we had to endure with some limitations and whatnot with fishing for the most part ... for this post I'm going to dedicate some of my adventures with Northeast Ohio fishing/river/spillway...what have you...type places.
> 
> One thing going forward is that I'm going to stop providing exactly where I'm fishing...but will still provide THE fish pictures...which 7 out of 10 times you know what's up and where lol.
> 
> ...


Glad you figured out what I figured out 15 years ago.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Westbranch tonight. No fish but that sunset was something else!

Picture taken by my buddy.

Don


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Been doing some pond/bass fishing after the job this past week. Catching bass and a surprise crappie. No giants but definitely goodtimes. Joe's flies spinners and small jigs with crayfish bodies.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...mid day out at Eastlake.

2 for 3 in 2 solid hours throwing spoons <all gold and red/gold>

Talked with a guy today in waist deep water for an hour or so...He was float fishing with an easy setup with jig head and grub...current is strong at particular spot...we hooked up 5 times with 3 to hand between us.

...just an absolute awesome time fishing today with total stranger. Crazy conversation as we talked about life/cancer/best catches...etc.

Jonathan was his name and we actually stood in waist deep water and shook hands after our pow wow...as I left before him. 🤝🎣.

River life is awesome.

Don.















View attachment 486439


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Quillback are in the river systems now. I did snag one yesterday. I snagged a big one about this time last year in same spot.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

A buddy and myself went out to Milton spillway this morning @ 7 am to find water flowing out at an unfishable rate. We walked over to bridge and fished/casted minnows/red worms at some brush piles. Less than an hour later we headed out to Mosquito. Stopped at Monteys restaurant and did some breakfast omelets 🙂🍳. We fished causeway for about an hour on Northside as the wind was making waves and Whitecaps from south south/west. Couple bluegill caught. Drove around down to the dam and fished for even less time...and caught even less fish. Alot of folks out fishing. The state park marina had a bunch of people fishing shorelines/docks.

Ended up back home just after noon and went to a pond near me...30 mintues...caught 4 solid bass lol...should of stayed close to home today hahaha...goodtimes today and actually glad we went out to Mosquito bc last time I was at Monteys was 2011.

Some pictures from this morning,

Don.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Keep the adventures coming twisted, enjoy the stories!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## snapper (Aug 18, 2011)

I agree with all the previous posts. You’re adventures are the most twisted. Keep them coming.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Happy Easter 🥕🐇🍖🥚🍳🎣

Started my day off with drive North to Eastlake and Chagrin river. By 7:30 am was waist deep in some cold water casting cleos. I fished for about 2 hours with many casts...I want to say I had a steelhead on but not sure as it was a tug then a solid bend in rod with nothing as I just held rod high out in front of me...as I reeled down felt a tug then nothing. 

I saw probably the most surface breaks I've seen past 6 weeks. Plenty of fish there. 1 other guy showed up and I moved out of the <prime> spot so he could float his spawn...I waded down river abit then casted my way back up to him...about an hour. I walked up on shore and said Happy Easter and enjoy da day. He said the same...then said couldn't believe the activity with fish but no take downs. Home by 10:45 and knees still froze at noon when started the Easter run around lol. 

...ended day at a pond and banged out some sunset bass with top water bait. 

Enjoy the night,
Don.


----------

